
Zest docs browser — gathering feedback - jkozera
https://medium.com/@jerzy.kozera/show-hn-zest-documentation-browser-d45b890d38a5
======
jkozera
Oops. Forgot to read 'Show HN' rules before posting it. Renamed.

(Referring to "For example, blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't
be tried out, so they don't count as Show HNs." at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

~~~
brudgers
I suspect that making something that meets those guidelines would produce
better feedback since it would be on execution over an idea.

Good luck.

